# feeding flying oriental rollers



## sjpagano (May 8, 2009)

I am trying to find the right feed mix for flying oriental rollers. My birds will not fly high. I feed them a 14% premix with red wheat. 50lb premix 25lb wheat. 1oz per bird once a day


----------

